# My studio mascot



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I had to share this photo of Raven our Ringneck Dove. 

Raven follows me from my office to my studio whenever he is out of his cage, he's extremely nosey and MUST be 'in the know' about everything. 

If it wasn't for Raven and our pigeon Gabbi I would have a very lonely office.

I hope you enjoy this photo as much as I do.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Aren't we regal ....commanding all she surveys!!! Love the decorations..... my finches have silk flowers decorating their cage.... makes them feel freer to be able to ''hide''.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The lady looks quite elegant.............and pretty.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Great Photo!!! 

He looks like he should be the cover model for the latest issue of Designer Nest Decor.lol

Regards,
Louise


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OOPPSS!! Little bird called Raven a "she"........I called Raven a "lady" but it seems that Raven is actually a "he"...........
My sincere opologies to Raven if I've gotten it wrong. However, you DO look elegant AND pretty and gentlemen can be both of those.  (I think?) LOL


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

DITTO OOPPSS....It's all my fault Raven, ... I didn't read your Mommy's post well enough. Sure enough, ESL does call Raven ''HE''.. Can we chalk it up to senility???


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I do love that picture. Raven is very handsome! 

It would be so lonely without our little guys.


----------



## bweaz (Aug 1, 2008)

Great pic!!! He looks so well cared for. Nice tight feathering. You must be a very good pigeon parent!!!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww Robin - he's just precious!!! Isn't it just such a joy having our friends follow us and investigate everything? Well - most of the time it's a joy anyway  Raven looks so beautiful - and I love the way his basket is decorated!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

lwerden said:


> Great Photo!!!
> 
> He looks like he should be the cover model for the latest issue of Designer Nest Decor.lol
> 
> ...



Thanks Louise its one of my favorites.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> OOPPSS!! Little bird called Raven a "she"........I called Raven a "lady" but it seems that Raven is actually a "he"...........
> My sincere opologies to Raven if I've gotten it wrong. However, you DO look elegant AND pretty and gentlemen can be both of those.  (I think?) LOL



I didn't tell him Lovebirds, but I doubt it would have bothered him Ravens ego is twice as big as he is!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

little bird said:


> DITTO OOPPSS....It's all my fault Raven, ... I didn't read your Mommy's post well enough. Sure enough, ESL does call Raven ''HE''.. Can we chalk it up to senility???



No ones fault I'm glad you enjoyed seeing it.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Oh, I do love that picture. Raven is very handsome!
> 
> It would be so lonely without our little guys.


 I'm going to have the photo framed.

Oh Maggie I don't know what I did without Raven and Gabbi. Raven is sooo in my face cooing to me and just being a pest!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

bweaz said:


> Great pic!!! He looks so well cared for. Nice tight feathering. You must be a very good pigeon parent!!!



Thank you bweaz He is my pride and joy.... but then so are all the others!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Dezirrae said:


> Awwwww Robin - he's just precious!!! Isn't it just such a joy having our friends follow us and investigate everything? Well - most of the time it's a joy anyway  Raven looks so beautiful - and I love the way his basket is decorated!



Thanks Dez You hit the nail on the head. We love them even when they are a pain! 
The basket was an Easter decoration I found and gave to Raven.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

For me, Robin, AWWWWWWWW covers it all!!

Great photo!!

Give those guys and gals hugs and scritches from

Shi and the gang


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Robin,

I just love your photo of Raven!

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Raven is gorgeous! (But probably a bit confused about having a black bird name as a white dove 

Terry


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> For me, Robin, AWWWWWWWW covers it all!!
> 
> Great photo!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Shi & the gang I gave him a big hug from you


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Rooster2312 said:


> Hi Robin,
> 
> I just love your photo of Raven!
> 
> Lindi



It's my new favorite photo Thanks Lindi.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Raven is gorgeous! (But probably a bit confused about having a black bird name as a white dove
> 
> Terry



His additude is as big as a Ravens. He is absolutely fearless!

I'm glad you liked the photo.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

In my house, we say "Every time is Coo time". And the doves do seem to coo louder and more often than pigeons.
Raven looks great, cover of Better Nests and Perches, here he comes!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

philodice said:


> In my house, we say "Every time is Coo time". And the doves do seem to coo louder and more often than pigeons.
> Raven looks great, cover of Better Nests and Perches, here he comes!



 So true!


----------

